# Coleman Road Trip Propane Hose Extension



## jtbmoore

I have the coleman road trip grill and I am tired of the mini propane bottles so I got the hose that goes from my propane tank to my BBQ. I got it and I realized it is only 5 feet long. Do they sell an extension hose? Or does anyone know of a 10-15ft hose. I don't want to have to bbq right next to the trailer. Any thoughts.


----------



## Carey

jtbmoore said:


> I have the coleman road trip grill and I am tired of the mini propane bottles so I got the hose that goes from my propane tank to my BBQ. I got it and I realized it is only 5 feet long. Do they sell an extension hose? Or does anyone know of a 10-15ft hose. I don't want to have to bbq right next to the trailer. Any thoughts.


Take the hose to a parts store that does pressure hoses.. Tell them you need 15 foot of low pressure hose, and have them cut the ends off of your present hose and swedge em on to the new hose..

That would be a simple deal for them..

Carey


----------



## Thor

I went to a local propane supplier, had a 12' hose made and got the correct fittings for a quick release. Now I just plug it in like the stove. No more extra tanks.

THor


----------



## Y-Guy

I have a 5' and a 10' that I can attach to 15' when I need. Nice thing about two is I can use the 2nd one for another device if I don't need the full 15'.


----------



## GarethsDad

jtbmoore said:


> I have the coleman road trip grill and I am tired of the mini propane bottles so I got the hose that goes from my propane tank to my BBQ. I got it and I realized it is only 5 feet long. Do they sell an extension hose? Or does anyone know of a 10-15ft hose. I don't want to have to bbq right next to the trailer. Any thoughts.


Are the ends of your hose threaded or crimped on? I have a 10' black low pressure hose with 3/8" flared female threads i'm willing to part with. James


----------



## jtbmoore

I wonder if this would work

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...ER&v=glance


----------



## rdvholtwood

I have the same grill and have the 12ft hose - I bought mine at Cabela's

Rick


----------



## H2oSprayer

jtbmoore said:


> I have the coleman road trip grill and I am tired of the mini propane bottles so I got the hose that goes from my propane tank to my BBQ. I got it and I realized it is only 5 feet long. Do they sell an extension hose? Or does anyone know of a 10-15ft hose. I don't want to have to bbq right next to the trailer. Any thoughts.


As I don't use a setup like this, I can only rely on what I have read. Are you coming directly off of the LP tank with the hose, or are you connecting in after the regulator? The reason that I as is that if you are taking your LP directly from the tank, wouldn't you need a HIGH pressure hose? If you are taking the LP from a tee after the regulator that disregard my last comment. Have you tried your local RV store, or RV Wholesalers?


----------



## rdvholtwood

The coleman road trip has a regulator at the stove end. On my pop-up, I had an extra 20lb tank, that I used to connect the stove with my 12 ft hose. I guess now with the new 250 RS - if we choose not to use the outside grill - we could connect our coleman road trip directly to the quick disconnect line - or may need an extension??

Rick


----------



## campingengineer

CW sells a great kit that comes with a TEE that has an acme thread and a regular male thread and also has a 12' hose. Allows me to have the tank connected to the TT and the grill at the same time. Comes with a pretty hefty price tag though, maybe $60? I'm not completely sure of the cost 'cause my friends went from a class A to a Road Trek and had a bunch of stuff left over that they gave me.









I checked their website and didn't see it, but I can take pics if needed.

Colleen


----------



## Rubrhammer

I had a hose made at a local propane dealer. I had taken the attachment fitting off of the roadtrip regulator so they knew what I needed to have on one end of the hose. The other end received a female threaded fitting for the quick connect to thread into. I had a hard time finding the right male quick connect fitting and wound up modifying one from Ace hardware. If you want to retain the ability to use smal tnks you can get the fiting from cocleman instead of pitating the one from the regulator. I was thinking of getting the high pressure hose to run to the regulator for backyard use, but I have a spare RV regulator that I can set up with a quick connect which would be more economical to set up.
Bob


----------



## cabullydogs

rdvholtwood said:


> I guess now with the new 250 RS - if we choose not to use the outside grill - we could connect our coleman road trip directly to the quick disconnect line - or may need an extension??
> 
> Rick


We did something similar to connect our Weber 220 to the quick disconnect line, in lieu of using the outside grill. Only trouble is, it is regulated twice and does not heat up very fast nor get very hot at all. It works, but just is not the best solution. I found the male quick connect fitting at a local hardware store, but had to drill out the ID (inside diameter to make my dad proud) to allow it to "mate" up with the female fitting coming off of the trailer.


----------

